# Video Game Music



## KingdomBlade (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's some of my favorite video game music:

Chrono Trigger/Cross (very heroic moving song, I wish I'd discovered these game earlier and now I love them)


Professor Layton Ending Theme (the Japanese one because it had vocals, the same one is on the English, just without vocals. Probably 'cause of some copyright crap or cause they didn't want a Japanese song)


Kingdom Hearts/FF


Pokemon Lance and Red Theme


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 5, 2010)

space harrier is one of my favorites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Tam9lv1KQ

TJ combos theme music on the gameboy killer instinct 4:37 in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oX_SfxCW9Q

zelda oracle of ages sadness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdKetAGsWhM...PL&index=82

beautiful song.

shenmue music nozomi best music in the game imo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFs2tKO2nq8

chrono trigger theme tune of course
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDGVZUaCLFE

chrono trigger secret of the Forrest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJzedahyjXE

sonic 3 carnival night act 1 (michael jackson)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHwHiymSojk

sonic 3 doomsday zone (espically this remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK6g42ObZ4E

that is all for now, i have to go out, may add more.

edit: one more, chocolate rain 8 bit version, i love 8 bit music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caIBKOztlAo


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 5, 2010)

Spoiler: Shenmue Orchestra - Shenmue Sedge Tree









Spoiler: Braid - Downstream









Spoiler: Shadow of the Colossus - Prologue (To the Ancient Land)






There are many more beautiful music pieces but I think these are the ones that immediately came to my mind!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tempest 2000



Kickass music and Tempest 2000 is a kickass game only one problem, it's on the Jaguar which sucks.  If you can find a copy of the sountrack on Ebay get it, although it's rare, you'll thank yourself later if you buy it.

A little bit of JP/EU Sonic CD favorites


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 5, 2010)

As much as you guys will hate it, this is just MY OPINION. Listening to game music is possibly one of the best things you can do if you want to completely remove yourself from the world.

My brother is 19, no job, no friends (literally at all), and does nothing but game every waking hour. I made a joke about twilight and he didn't get it because he didn't know what twilight was. That's how removed from society (Even internet society, he doesn't even know what 4chan is)

It might be just my experience but gives me the impression that video game musics are the epitome of nerdiness.

Keep in mind, my opinions are just my experiences combined with my own thoughts and i am in no position to criticize your life.


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh yay, Video Game Music thread. Now to think of them...



Spoiler: ToSotNW Final Boss









Spoiler: Bayonetta Fly me to the Moon





I prefer this to the original version





Spoiler: Bayonetta Lets Dance Boys









Spoiler



[titleangya Opening]





Spoiler: FFX: Battle theme piano









Spoiler: FFXIII Battle theme





I also like the remix of it



I really can't remember of all the good ones I like, but I guess that'll have to do.


----------



## Advi (Feb 5, 2010)

Phendrana Drifts.

nuff said.


----------



## Gore (Feb 5, 2010)

Chemical Plant Zone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LYB7iLZNWE

Ninja Gaiden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uovkIAG-Mk

Double Dragon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUoIZwHJlzI

too much to list

also quest 64 kicks ass


----------



## Cyan (Feb 5, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> As much as you guys will hate it, this is just MY OPINION. Listening to game music is possibly one of the best things you can do if you want to completely remove yourself from the world.
> 
> My brother is 19, no job, no friends (literally at all), and does nothing but game every waking hour. I made a joke about twilight and he didn't get it because he didn't know what twilight was. That's how removed from society (Even internet society, he doesn't even know what 4chan is)
> 
> ...


I listen exclusively to OST (game, anime, movie), that doesn't prevent me from having a job.
Though, I don't have friend either, I never went to 4chan, and never watched/read twilight (only twilight princess ! *joke* I long thought twilight was zelda)
That's not due to listening music, but not being interested by frivolous and not interesting things. just a matter of point of view.

Your brother is only shy/not socialized/introverted, prefer gaming/reading stories instead of real world.
I was the same as it's age, it will change eventually.
You are taking the problem upside-down : he stays at home because he doesn't have friend to share what he loves with, not the other way. (But, others are usually not "nerd" enough to be his friend)


About loving game music, that's NOT a problem of being childish/staying closed at home/having no friend, etc.
It's just loving music, like people like movie/reading/games/sports/knitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/etc.
Loving game music made me go out and learn how to play violin !
See in the videos of the orchestra posted above, all the music lovers are playing musics, orchestra is made full of game music lovers, that doesn't make them not socialized at all or being nerd, on contrary, they share their love to music, and there are people paying to listen to it in live, they all share and enjoy it.
(I think nerdiness is a great thing, it's loving something fully, and when you love you often want to share it)
Edit : Oh, I'm 31 by the way.


About this thread now :
I didn't know there were an orchestra and medley for Chrono. Too bad the camera is so high (up over the orchestra), we can't see a lot.
I wish I could play violin better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I only learn it for 5 years and made 1 year of orchestra, but quited because of missing time requirement to study correctly)


I like Orchestral Game Concert (5 CD), I can listen to them endlessly.
I don't have fixed taste for music genre, it change with time and mood.

I also like watching game music orchestra, like Tour de Japon (nobuo uemastu FF music) or Dragon Quest IV


Edit 2 : Ok, I think I'm done editing this message 50 times XD


----------



## Quanno (Feb 5, 2010)

Loved this as soon as I heard the violin:
Zelda: Dragon Roost Island
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyPyjprGvW0


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 5, 2010)

Castlevania - Vampire Killer
F-Zero - Mute City
Super Mario Galaxy - Gusty Garden
Metroid - Riddly Theme
Kirby - Gourmet Race
EarthBound/Mother - Love Theme
Sonic the Hedgehog - Green Hill Zone
Endless Ocean - Pray (Hayley Westenra)
Mario Kart - Luigi Circuit
Donkey Kong Country - King K. Rool (Final Boss)
The Legend of Zelda - Midna's Lament
Animal Crossing - ALL OF K.K. SLIDER'S SONGS!!! (omg)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2010)

For anyone interested in video game music, the SSBB soundtrack is amazing. It's on my iPod and I love it. Music chronicling Nintendo from its NES days to today.

Personally, my favorite video game music songs have to be...

- Songs of Storms (Zelda)
- Spear Pillar battle music (Pokemon Diamond/Pearl)
- Victory Road music (SSBB version)
- Pokemon Red/Blue theme remix (SSBB version)
- Midna's Lament (Twilight Princess)


----------



## Quanno (Feb 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> - Songs of Storms (Zelda)
> - Spear Pillar battle music (Pokemon Diamond/Pearl)
> - Victory Road music (SSBB version)
> - Pokemon Red/Blue theme remix (SSBB version)
> - Midna's Lament (Twilight Princess)



+2

Also, the golden sun ssbb version rocks too (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lep3BQxrg6o)


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't believe how hard it was to narrow this list down...


Spoiler: FFVIII: The Extreme




(It makes an awesome piano piece as well)





Spoiler: FFVII (overclocked Remix): bLiNd - Beginning of the End (Birth of a God)









Spoiler: Castlevania HOD: Vampire Killer 2002









Spoiler: FFIX: Kuja Leaving Burmecia









Spoiler: FFVIII: Ami









Spoiler: Castlevania DOS: Pitch Black Intrusion









Spoiler: Kingdom Hearts II: Dearly Beloved









Spoiler: Warioware Twisted: Pizza Dinosaur


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll limit myself to three, even though 8-bit and VG Music in general is the only music I can stand besides Hilary Duff.
The Old:


Spoiler: Super Mario Land Overworld






The (Brand) New (You can skip past the clip to the 30 second mark, but the clip is the perfect opening):


Spoiler



[titlehilistine]


The Imitation (Just give it a try  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):


Spoiler: Numa Numa (GB Remix)


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 6, 2010)

I cannot believe nobody posted TWEWY


----------



## Raika (Feb 6, 2010)

Enough said.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 7, 2010)

Mother 3 contains some of the best music to ever embrace my little old ears.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

This brings back fond memories


Godot's theme is epic


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 9, 2010)

Chrono Cross - Prisoners of Fate:


No More Heroes - The Virgin Child Makes Her Wish Without Feeling Anything:


No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle - Philistine:



Most epic songs ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------

